# Cattleya mossiae v. flamea



## John M (Jul 2, 2018)

This Cattleya mossiae does not belong to me. A friend has grown it for a few years; but, it kept producing sheaths and never blooming. I offered to give it a vacation in my greenhouse for 3 or 4 months to help it trigger into bloom. This is the result.....9 flowers on 5 inflorescences.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2018)

:drool: What a BEAUTY :drool: Jean


----------



## gego (Jul 3, 2018)

Very nice, what was the trigger, light or temp?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 3, 2018)

gorgeous


----------



## John M (Jul 3, 2018)

Thank you.

The trigger was light. It needs long, undisturbed nights. Cattleya mossiae is photo-periodic sensitive. It was being grown in a condo and was getting light when it needed total darkness to trigger blooming.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 3, 2018)

Wow, that is sweet.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 15, 2018)

Awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 16, 2018)

Amazing!


----------



## abax (Jul 16, 2018)

WOOHOO! Way to go John!


----------



## Tom499 (Jul 17, 2018)

That is wonderful!


----------



## Spaph (Jul 17, 2018)

What a blooming, I want a vacation in your greenhouse :rollhappy:


----------

